# Don Kent, rip



## jack97 (Mar 2, 2010)

Mods feel free to place this in the misc but IMO it seems appropriate here. For the longest time, I use to associate NE weather with this guy. Lots of folk who grew up in the Boston area probally feel the same way.  He is so ingrain with my past, the memories I have of that time, I will always remember him nailing the 78 blizzard. 

I hope I can live to be as vibrant.... rip 

http://www.boston.com/news/local/breaking_news/2010/03/don_kent_wbz-tv.html


----------



## Angus (Mar 3, 2010)

Jon Keller said it wonderfully this morning on wbz radio

http://www.wbz.com/topic/play_window.php?audioType=Episode&audioId=4440577

as a kid, I hung on his forecast planning my homework strategy.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 3, 2010)

I remember listening to Don Kent in my parents kitchen on WBZ when I was little.  My dad who is an amateur meteorologist loved the way he would forecast.  RIP


----------



## bigbog (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow, I did not see this....Kent was from those pioneering early days of radio/television....NBC, General Electric...etc.y/n?


----------



## jack97 (Mar 4, 2010)

bigbog said:


> Wow, I did not see this....Kent was from those pioneering early days of radio/television....NBC, General Electric...etc.y/n?



yes, in terms of local weathermen.

http://www.ericpinder.com/html/donkent.html


My first professional job, I worked with a senoir engineer. He would listen to the WBZ radio all day wed/thur/friday, Kent was usually on. The eng was tracking the storms to see which places would have the best skiing. He was one of the best engineers in the dept but was usually distracted when a storm front was coming our way.


----------



## billski (Mar 6, 2010)

The good old days when it snowed in the winter and weathermen were weathermen.  I'm missing the dipstick heater now....


----------

